

Banksy's latest art hack - surfarama
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/entertainment/arts_and_culture/8096810.stm

======
lionhearted
Banksy's incredible, they'll talk about him in 50 years the way we talk about
Picasso today. I've spent a lot of time in England over the last 3 years, and
seen a number of his pieces. Gone out of my way a bit to walk past a few.

My girlfriend lived near Angel station, I'd walk past the children saluting
the Tesco flag every day on the way to the gym. Tesco is an English grocery
store, and the piece is pretty marvelously weaved into the environment.

Closeup:
[http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2322/2318136855_fddb72dd4a_b....](http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2322/2318136855_fddb72dd4a_b.jpg)

In context, zoomed back a bit: <http://www.jay-han.com/images/banksy/banksy-
tesco.jpg>

You walk past his art, and it makes you pause and look and think for a moment.
Great stuff. Wish I was in the UK right now to go check out the museum.

